# Who's Your Favourite Guitarist?



## hulia (Sep 13, 2012)

Johnny Marr.


----------



## Listener (Jan 13, 2011)

Pepe Romero






Manuel Barrueco






David Russell


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

chimeric said:


> @_All in Twilight_ -- Curious what you'd say.


Zoran Dukic, Duo Melis, David Russell, Carlo Marchione (genius and awesome teacher)

The electric guitar isn't challenging enough. I do love the sound of a Pink Floyd and the creativity and virtuosity of a Petrucci though. 


Also a fan of Django Reinhardt of course and Pat Metheny (writer of "This is not America" David Bowie)

Tomatito and Paco de Lucia when it comes to flamenco.

Below is a friend of mine so I am going to advertise for him now. Super nice guy and a winner of Guitar Foundation America GFA






Below: Professor at the conservatory where I studied. I love Bach and I think this is an excellent performance.






Below: best duo in the world by far and were class mates. (she is blind btw)






Gosh, I can name so many good guitarists.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


>


:shocked: Not too shabby.

That whole post is excellent. Thanks.


----------



## yankeemofo (Feb 14, 2013)

OMG, how could I forget Maury Muehleisen? With Jim Croce, the guy wrote some of the most heart-wrenching music and lyrics ever.

(and they put Simon & Garfunkel to shame, with all due respect)


----------



## Bardo (Dec 4, 2012)

There's no one like Shawn.


----------



## OrdinarinessIsAFWTD (Jun 28, 2011)

Bardo said:


> There's no one like Shawn.


As good? Could be... except perhaps for:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Jimmy Page


----------



## anarchitektur (Feb 11, 2011)

Sonny Sharrock.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

Billy Corgan, shame his arrogance overshadows his talent (solo about 5 minutes into video)






Frank Zappa was awesome.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

CARLOS SANTANA ;-)

His INSTRUMENTAL music.....All Day Long!






By 4w3 SX/SP


----------



## hiderio (Mar 7, 2013)

My favorite guitarist is Hide(X Japan).


----------



## Emtropy (Feb 3, 2013)

John Petrucci!


----------



## CrystallineSheep (Jul 8, 2012)

I like listening to John 5, Emppu Vuorinen, Hizaki, Mana-Sama and Roman Surman play. I also love that one song that guitarist named Jerry C did. He only released that guitar cover of Canon in D and nothing else. Which was a shame. I loved his playing. 

I have more favorite pianists than guitarists I must say.


----------



## joemichal (Mar 26, 2013)

Tony Iommy, Black Sabbath


----------



## magentaalchemist13 (Mar 14, 2013)

Brian May from Queen
Mark Knopfler from Dire Straits


----------



## Mr Bouncerverse (Mar 30, 2013)

Probably David Gilmour. Love Jimmy and Jimi, but something about David's tone...


----------



## Dr.Horrible (Jul 12, 2012)

he has such a warm soul and his playing was nothing short of amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Mick Beth said:


> Who’s your favourite guitarist and why?
> 
> Mine are Jimmy Page, the Edge, Peter Green, and Brian May.





Mick Beth said:


> I forgot to add Jeff Martin.







I should have posted these earlier as well.


----------



## angeleyes (Feb 20, 2013)

Jimmy Page, Tony Iommi, Joe Walsh and Tom Morello. I think those are four of the best.


----------

